
Airbnb uses software that determines 'narcissism or psychopathy' - CaptainZapp
https://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-software-predicts-if-guests-are-psychopaths-patent-2020-1
======
CaptainZapp
Full title of the article :

Airbnb has patented software that digs through social media to root out people
who display 'narcissism or psychopathy'

HN limits it to 80 characters, thus I tried to cut length in a sensible manner

